# دخول مهندسين الصحه والسلامه البيئه ومهندسين الحفر فقط



## h.chemist (18 أبريل 2008)

ارجو التعارف بكم جميعا لان هذا سوف يتيح لنا معلومات عن مساعده بعضنا في كل شي شكرا


----------



## sayed00 (18 أبريل 2008)

ماشى يا سيدى


----------



## h.chemist (18 أبريل 2008)

ههههههههه بس طبعا مش نقدر نستغني عن خبره حضرتك يابشمهندس انت الدليل بتاعنا في المجال


----------



## تمبيزة (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أهلا


----------



## os2_78 (11 يونيو 2008)

انا اسامة
اعمل بمجال الامن الصناعى منذ اربع سنوات
كيميائى وخريج 2002
اعمل حاليا بشركة بتروجت المصرية


----------



## اخصائي بيئة (10 أغسطس 2008)

محمد صالح 
خريج علوم البيئة
السعودية


----------



## ماهر عيون (10 أغسطس 2008)

انا ماهر اعمل مهندس امن وسلامه فى محطه توليد كهرباء بقطر  Xxxxxxxxxxxx

لا يسمح بوضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات
الإدارة


----------



## ايمن عمارة (10 أغسطس 2008)

ican help drilling safety officer as a trainer in this field just cotact me on 

XXXXXXXXXX
لا يسمح بوضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات
الإدارة


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (12 أغسطس 2008)

ahmed fathy elsharkawy
chemist 
work in Elarby FOR LIGHTING TECHNOLOGY


----------



## محمد82 (14 أغسطس 2008)

على بركة الله ... و نتظر البدء في تبادل المعلومات و صقل الخبرات في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## h.chemist (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اتمني ان تعطينا ارائكم حول مستقبل المجال


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (15 نوفمبر 2008)

علي النعيمي 
مشرف برامج تدريب السلامة 
مركز صناعة المجد
المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## تمبيزة (16 نوفمبر 2008)

خالد أعمل بشركة حفر


----------



## محمود الزاكي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

محمودالزاكي 
السودان -شركة بترودار- قسم السلامه


----------



## اسامةعباس (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحبا بك في المنتدى وفي انتظار مشاركاتك الفعالة


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل
أخوك طارق رزق - جيولوجى -علوم إسكندرية
مدير عام التدريب بشركة أبو قير للأسمدة - 18 عام فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية
محاضر فى مجال السلامة والبيئة
أقوم بإنشاء نظام 18001 للشركة ومراجع أيزو معتمد دوليا ومراجع داخلى بالشركة
أرجو التواصل
وشكرا


----------



## h.chemist (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياجماعه ان نفسي اعرف ايه مستقبل المجال ده ان بعمل مهندس سيفتي في شركه حفر*

ارجو من السيد المهندس الجيولوجي اخباري عن مستقبل مهندس السيفتي وهل يوجد اماكن متاحه له علما بانني اتمني ان اعمل في شركه اسمده او شركه بتروكيمياويات شكرا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (17 نوفمبر 2008)

سفيان عبد الباري 
مهندس هندسة ميكانيكية تخصص بناءات ميكانيكية
أعمل في مجال الحفر


----------



## ahmedamro (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alligator27 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أحمد صلاح من مصر"إسكندرية"
شغال في مجال الأمن الصناعي بقالي سنة في شركةإسمها Alexfiber 
كيميائي خريج 2006


----------



## المبارك مرسي (22 نوفمبر 2008)

امين عبداللطيف
الشركة الصينية الهندسية للإنشاءت البترولية


----------



## أمان ب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

I am HSE advisor in an International company 
I will be pleased to exchange experience and thoughts with you in the near future at this wonderful forum


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (25 نوفمبر 2008)

Sofiane Abdelbari

working in Gas drilling
operation


----------



## ahmed_fouad79 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

أهلا انا أحمد فؤاد اعمل بشركة البتروكيماويات المصرية -رئيس قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية
مرحبا باي استفسارات


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أعمل في مجال البيئة و يهمني الموضوع
أرجو أن أكون في حسن الظن إنشا ء الله
مصطفى


----------



## بيدوطه (3 ديسمبر 2008)

عبدالله محمود طه

ضابط سلامه - شركة نايل وبن حرمل هيدرواكسبورت - الامارات


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور و إستعلامت السلامة والصحة و البيئة*

صور و إستعلامت السلامة والصحة و البيئة تستعمل في الورشات






http://rapidshare.com/files/172091870/HSEfotos.rar.html


----------



## ايهاب حسين (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ايهاب حسين
السودان- شركة بترودار-قسم السلامة


----------



## Ghassan Bitar (15 ديسمبر 2008)

Ghassan Bitar 
safety trainer 
drilling


----------



## mostafamwafy (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مصطفى عبد العال محمد
أخصائى صحة وسلامة مهنية
شركة الخرافى -الامارات-ابوظبى
بكالريوس تربية رياضية 1988
من الاسكندرية-مصر:14:​


----------



## mostafamwafy (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مصطفى عبد العال محمد
أخصائى صحة وسلامة مهنية
شركة الخرافى -الامارات-ابوظبى
بكالريوس تربية رياضية 1988
من الاسكندرية-مصر:14:​


----------



## megahed_hesham (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هشام مجاهد 
اخصائي سلامه بشركه غرب بكر للبترول مصر


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (16 يناير 2009)

i work for drilling company 
at your service


----------



## she_hab2005 (17 يناير 2009)

*شهاب مجدى 
مهندس امن صناعى فى شركة قارون للبترول
وشركة سينو ثروه للحفر*​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (17 يناير 2009)

I collected this document for every one working in drilling operations


----------



## عكوش (22 يناير 2009)

مهندس كيميائي في مصنع دهانات ( جوتن)
مسؤول السلامة والصحة البيئية


----------



## دااايم (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعرفكم بنفسي انا مهندس سلامه بئيه ومهنيه 
حاصل على ماجستير فى السلامه البيئيه من جامعة اكلاهوما الامريكيه
حاضر لاي سوال
وشكراااا


----------



## she_hab2005 (10 يناير 2010)

*أستفسار*

الأخ دايم اهلا وسهلا بيك
كنت اود من حضرتك معرفة كيفية الحصول على الماجستير ومصاريفه من جامعة اوكلاهوما


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

Amr Salah Eldin ABdelghany - Working in the capacity of HSE & T Advisor in Aberdeen Drilling Schools .


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (13 فبراير 2010)

انا مدير سلامه بمحطه كهرباء


----------



## مهندسة اماراتية (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يوفق الجميع في مجال الصحه والسلامه


----------



## elgadawy (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*خبرة.............*

_المهندس/كامل الجداوي...........
خريج هندسة البترول والتعدين دفعة مايو1971 
من تاريخ تخرجي شغلت الوظائف التالية...........
1-مفتش بادارة الامن الصناعي بوزارة القوي العاملة..............
2-مدير ادارة الامن الصناعي بشركة السويس للاسمنت...........
3-مدير ادارة الامن الصناعي بالشركة العربية للعبوات الدوائية...(فليكسيباك)......
انا في خدمة الجميع لكل من يعمل في هذاالمجال بدون مقابل ......لوجه لله.........
وده ايميلي وموبيلي...............
[email protected]
موبيل0101444936
اتمني من ادارة الملتقي الموافقة نشر المشاركة وانا في خدمة الملتقي وخدمة الجميع.............
واتمني التوفيق للجميع................
المخلص/م.الجداوي...................._


----------



## krazios (14 سبتمبر 2011)

هشام مهندس امن صناعي من الجزائر في الخدمة 
ارجو ان تعم الاستفادة من اصحاب الخبرة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## darsh72 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أعزائي المختصين الشركة التي أعمل فيها تبحث عن مهندس صحة وسلامة للطرق ولا اعلم ماهي الجامعات او المعاهد أو الشهادات التى تمنح للعمل في هذا المجال_ أخوك المهندس مصطفى علي السيد أعمل بالسعودية لمكتب إستشاري أجنبي والمشروع للهيئة العليا لتطوير الرياض


----------



## safety113 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

كلكم خير وبركة
اخوكم احمد اسعد
مهندس صحة وسلامة وبيئة
جامعات قبرص
اعمل مدير قسم سلامة
واقوم بتحضير وثائق ادارة السلامة والتحضير للشركات للحصول على الايزو
ونظام الاوهساس
والتدريب على السلامة
وجاهز لمساعدة الجميع
وكلكم زوء


----------



## مهندس زياد رمضان (16 نوفمبر 2011)

م /رمضان مهندس تعدين دفعة 2005 اعمل مهندس سلامة فى مجال البترول مصر


----------



## korba (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا نادر قربة مهندس بترول خريج سنة 2002 من سورية -حمص أعمل في مجال السيفتي منذ 3سنوات في مصفاة حمص 
مسرور بالتعرف على الجميع ...وأتمنى ان لا تبقى لقاءاتنا على المنتدى فقط ..أتمنى أن تتاح لنا فرصة للاجتماع معاً وتبادل الخبرات ..أرفع رغبتي هذه إلى القائمين على هذا المنتدى
*


----------



## korba (16 نوفمبر 2011)

أستاذ أحمد :
تحية عربية ..
تشرفت بمعرفتك ولقاءك ..نفتخر بوجود شخصيات عربية عامة و سورية خاصة تمتاز بخبرة و علم واسعين .. يزينهما أخلاق عالية و عطاء متميز
أتمنى أن نبقى على اتصال و نتعلم و نستفيد من معرفتك و خبراتك


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

أمل أن تجدوني عند حسن ظنكم بي ... أخا وصديقا إن شاء الله ...

م / جمعة محمد سلامة
مدرب ومحاضر في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية
مشرف السلامة العامة ( بالشركة الليبية للحديد والصلب )
موبايل : 218926089007++
إيميل : [email protected]

للتواصل عبر صفحة الفيس بوك :
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1397536021

قناتي على اليوتيوب :
http://www.youtube.com/user/safety8384


----------



## empyrium (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اسامة دغيم مهندس بيئة مهنية خريج سنة2002 اهلا بالجميع 
ليبيا


----------



## zaki_HSE_dz (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مهندس وقاية و امن صناعي 
دفعة 2011
بحث عن عمل


----------



## zaki_HSE_dz (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مهندس وقاية و امن صناعي 
دفعة 2011
ابحث عن عمل


----------

